

Is the Party Over? The Flattening S-Curve of IT Innovation - ulf
http://blog.agoeldi.com/2009/05/14/s-curve-of-it-innovation/

======
makecheck
I don't think there's any shortage of places that could benefit from
innovation, but there are a lot of roadblocks now.

For instance, _of course_ there's a way to do better than Exchange and
Outlook, _of course_ there's a way to improve Office, _of course_ Windows has
major flaws. But just try selling the business model of "unseat Microsoft" in
any number of areas.

One possible way forward is virtualization. Until recently, it was impractical
to run established applications without committing the hardware to one legacy
OS, which brought everything else down to the same level of ancient
technology. If it is finally feasible to demote Windows to, er, a window, I.T.
would finally be free to explore something new in a way that would _not_ break
any of their core investment in software.

